# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Aσβέστιο και σουπιοκόκκαλο

## Soulaki

Καλησπερα σε όλο το φόρουμ.Εδω και μια εβδομάδα εχω αγοράσει ένα κοινό καναρίνακι ενός έτους περίπου.
ειναι υγιέστατο γλυκύτατο και κελαηδάει αρκετά.Το θέμα μου ειναι ότι δεν αγγίζει ούτε το ασβέστιο ούτε το σουπιοκοκαλο του.
Εχω διαβάσει ότι μπορώ να του τρίψω στην αυγοτροφη το σουπιοκοκαλο, αλλα με ποιο τροπο?
και πόση ποσότητα? πχ ένα σουπιοκοκαλο σε ένα μπολάκι φαγητού? ή ειναι πολύ.
θα ήθελα να το δοκιμάσω πριν καταλήξω σε υγρό ασβέστιο.
ειναι αρσενικό, και δεν σκέφτομαι ζευγάρωμα....

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων, όποιον μπορέσει να με βοηθήσει.

----------


## Αριστειδης

Το ασβεστιο μπορεις να το τριψεις στην αυγοτροφη οχι στο μειγμα σπορων.Σε τι ποσοτητα δεν ξερω

----------


## jk21

Οι αναγκες των πουλιων σε ασβεστιο υπαρχουν σε αρσενικα και θηλυκα ,αλλα αυξημενες αυτη την περιοδο ειναι στα θηλυκα . Μισο κουταλι του γλυκου στην αυγοτροφη 100 γρ ειναι μια χαρα 

Μπορεις και με ενα μαχαιρακι να το ξυνεις αλλα και με ξυστρα για τυρια στο ψιλο 

Δεν χρειαζεται να εχεις και τα δυο στο κλουβι .Ειτε σουπιοκοκκαλο ειτε το αλλο που λες ασβεστιο αλλα μαλλον ειναι καμμια καρδουλα απο γυψο  .Προτιμω βασικα το πρωτο 


Σιγουρα δεν το πειραζει καθολου; μας βγαζεις μια φωτο και τις δυο πηγες ασβεστιου , σχετικα απο κοντα  ,  να δουμε;

----------


## Soulaki

Ναι, ευχαρίστως, θα σας βάλω μια αύριο, γιατι τωρα κοιμάται, να μην τον ενοχλήσω.
ναι καρδούλα ειναι το ένα το εχω πάρει από πετ, και το άλλο το σουπιοκοκαλο τα εχω πάρει από το ***

----------


## Soulaki

Εάν κατάλαβα καλα μισό κουταλάκι ασβέστιο τριμενο σε 100γρ. αυγό τροφής.
100γρ. ειναι όσο παίρνει το δοχείο που έχουν αριστερά και δεξιά το κλουβιά?

----------


## jk21

Ναι σε 100 γρ  .  Δεν μπορω να ξερω ακριβως ουτε το δοχειο που λες ,ουτε το βαρος που εχει η καθε αυγοτροφη σε συγκεκριμενο ογκο .Δες με μια ζυγαρια .Σε καθε περιπτωση μικροδιαφορες δεν ειναι κρισιμες

----------


## oasis

Αυτες οι ταιστρες που ειναι δεξια και αριστερα ειναι για σπορους. Σε 100 γρ . αυγοτροφης ειπαν τα παιδια οτι πρεπει να βαλεις ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου τριμμενο σουπιοκοκακκαλο. Η αυγοτροφη ειναι συμπληρωμσ στην διατροφη του πουλιου με σπορπους και την βαζουμε σε ενα σκευος σαν μικρο κυπελακι ωστε να την ανανεωνουμε η να την βγαζουμε μετα απο καποιες ωρες.
Δημητρη νομιζω οτι μπερδεψαμε λιγο την φιλη μας σχετικα με τροφη-αυγοτροφη

----------


## jk21

Πανο για αυγοτροφη αναφερομαι και στα δυο ποστ . Νομιζω και η κοπελα ,  απλα γραφει << αυγο τροφης >>

----------


## Soulaki

Παιδιά συγνώμη αν σας μπέρδεψα, μου έδωσαν κάτι που ειναι σε σκόνη, πορτοκαλί κίτρινο χρώμα και μου είπαν ότι λέγετε αυγοτροφη.
μαλιστα μου το έβαλε η κυρία στο ένα από τα δυο καλαθάκια που έχει το κλουβί, και μου είπε ότι δεν χρειάζεστε να του βράζω αυγό, πράγμα το οποίο κάνω, και ας λέει αυτή.

Επίσης το άλλο, το ασβεστιο ( καρδούλα) να το αφαιρέσω?
κανει να το τρίβω και αυτό? 
με την ίδια αναλογία?
Συγνώμη, για τις συνεχείς ερωτήσεις, ελπίζω να μην σας κουράζω.Και ευχαριστω για την άμεση ανταπόκριση.

----------


## jk21

να την αφησεις την καρδουλα μεσα αν θελει να τσιμπαει αλλα τριβε μονο το σουπιοκοκκαλο και να αφηνεις και αυτο στο κλουβι να διαλεγει οποιο θελει 

βγαλε φωτο να δουμε τι εννοει αυγοτροφη ....

----------


## Soulaki

Ωραία θα σας τις βάλω όλες τις φωτό σήμερα.Ευχαριστω και πάλι.

----------


## Soulaki

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

> [IMG]


διαβασε το θεμα αναλυτικα  ...

*Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης*

----------


## Soulaki

Όποτε πατάτες μας πουλούν οι περισσότεροι.Μπορω να φτιάχνω κάτι εγω? και πως?
βεβαια διυστανται οι απόψεις, αλλα και τα φιρματα προϊόντα, έγκεινται όλα στην καλή θέληση αυτού νου που τα παρασκευάζει.
Επίσης κάτι ανέφερε ένας φίλος για το σουπιοκοκαλο αν βγάζει ασπριλα στο χέρι.το δικό μου βγάζει.
Πεταμα και αυτό?
Ο μικρούλης μου ειναι και δεν ειναι ενός χρόνου και δεν θέλω να του δίνω σκουπίδια.
ευχαριστω για την άμεση ανταπόκριση.

----------


## Soulaki

Επίσης κάπου διάβασα να βάζω το αυγό με το τσόφλι, ότι το τρώνε και έχει ασβέστιο.
εσεις τι μου προτείνετε? μην πνιγεί το καημένο.

----------


## jk21

τσοφλι αυγου ,φυσικα αν ομως πριν το βρασεις , το εχεις πλυνει καλα .Βρασμος 12 λεπτα  

περι εναλλακτικων αυγοτροφων 

επιλεγεις αναλογα τα γουστα σου ....


απλες αλλα καλες  , με μια αμυλουχα βαση και βραστο αυγο 



Απλή συνταγή αυγοτροφής

*Μια πολύ απλή αυγοτροφή σε 5 βήματα*
τυπου κεικ 



*Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)*με προσθηκη λαχανικων για να τονωθει το κιτρινο του πουλιου απο τη λουτεινη  και το καλαμποκαλευρο 



*Αυγοτροφή λουτείνης*( ή και αυτη  Αυγοτροφή για καθε είδους παπαγάλων και όχι μονο !  )

ή κρεμωδους υφης αυγοτροφη (σα ζυμη αψητη κουραμπιε να καταλαβεις πανω κατω σε υφη ) στην εκδοχη του βιντεο για το κιτρινο πουλακι σου



*Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRXA8uvXeFg






*

----------


## Soulaki

Σε ευχαριστω πολύ.τωρα πριν λίγο βρήκα και εγω τις συνταγές αυγό τροφής, μετα από αρκετό ψάξιμο στο φόρουμ, γιατι δεν εχω εξοικιωθει με το φόρουμ ακόμα.
για το αυγό με το τσόφλι, ή το σουπιοκοκαλο γνωρίζεις μήπως κάτι?

----------


## oasis

πολλα ξερει και ευτυχως τα λεει και σε ολους

----------


## jk21

> τσοφλι αυγου ,φυσικα αν ομως πριν το βρασεις , το εχεις πλυνει καλα .Βρασμος 12 λεπτα


για το τσοφλι ανεφερα ...

για το σουπιοκοκκαλο δεν ξερω ... ολα αν τα ξυσεις ,τριβονται ...









> πολλα ξερει και ευτυχως τα λεει και σε ολους


αυτα που ξερω τα λεω ... πολλα δεν ειναι ... υπαρχουν πολλα που δεν ξερω (γιατι η εκτροφη δεν ειναι μονο διατροφη και υγεια ) αλλα αυτοι που τα ξερουν , ναι ... δεν τα λενε οι περισσοτεροι ...

----------


## Soulaki

Παιδιά ευχαριστω παρά πολύ για τον χρόνο, και την καλή σας διάθεση.
Πραγματι με βοηθήσατε πολύ.

----------


## Soulaki

1----Λοιπόν έτριψα το σουπιοκοκαλο σε αυτό το κίτρινο που ειναι Υποτιθετε αυγοτροφη ( δεν εχω φτιάξει ακόμα την δίκη μου ) και ο μάγκας έχει αδειάσει από εχτές το 1/3 της ποσότητας στο πάτωμα του κλουβιού.
τι κάνω? τον αφήνω να συνηθίσει? φαίνεται έχει μάθει να το τρώει σκέτο.
2----μπορώ να του δίνω προληπτικά κάτι για ενδοπαρασιτα? και τι?
3---για παράσιτα στο φτερωμα του πήρα ένα που ειναι σκόνη.Μου είπαν ότι απλά το ρίχνω πάνω στο πουλάκι.Διαβασα όμως ότι πρεπει να βάζω και κάτω από τα φτερά.
Αμα όμως το πιάνω κάθε λίγο, θα το στρεσαρω και δεν το θέλω.
Εσεις πως το κάνετε?

----------


## Soulaki

Καμία ιδέα κανείς?

----------


## jk21

Στο 1 δεν εχω γνωμη ... δεν βρισκω αναγκαιο να τον πεισουμε να τρωει κιτρινη μπισκοτοτροφη και ασβεστιο μαζι . Αν φτιαξεις δικια σου ,τοτε αν δεν την αποδεχεται ισως μπορω να βοηθησω με τη γνωμη μου 

Στο 2  , προσωπικα δεν δινω κατι για σκουληκια και δεν νομιζω να εχουν τοσα χρονια τα πουλακια μου 

Στο 3 η σκονη βοηθα μονο στη φωλια  .Θελει σπρει .Για προληψη  το chevitren και αλλα ισως ειναι καλα και σιγουρα καθε 10 με 15 μερες και οχι πιο αραια  .Σε περιπτωση υπαρξης  ψειρας ,χωρις effipro ή frontline με προσεκτικη , αποκλειστικα *μια* ψεκασια συντομη σε γυμνο σβερκο ,δεν ξεμπερδευεις

----------


## Soulaki

Πως καταλαβαίνω ότι έπιασε ψείρες?
το frontline ειναι το ίδιο με των σκυλιών, γιατι αυτό τους βάζω.

----------


## Soulaki

Επίσης λέγοντας σε γυμνό σβέρκο, εννοείς ότι τον πιάνω , ανοίγω λίγο το πτερωμα και κάνω ένα ψεκασμα εκει.

----------


## jk21

εννοω τη συσκευασια δεξια .Ψεκασια συντομη με την συγκεκριμενη  .Ναι παραμεριζοντας τα πουπουλα αν  κρατα το πουλι καποιος και φυσα ενω καποιος αλλος ψεκαζει (εκτος αν εχει εμπειρια καποιος και τα κανει μονο του )




τις ψειρες τις καταλαβαινεις ειτε αν τις βρεις καπου στο χωρο και κυριως σε κρυφα σημεια του κλουβιου ,που κρυβονται την ημερα  ειτε αν βαλει παγιδες για αυτες πχ λιγο γκοφρε χαρτονι στο καγκελο που καταληγει η πατηθρα κουρνιαζματος του πουλιου ή κατω απο το υλικο φωλιας ,οταν μιλαμε για πουλια που κλωσσανε

----------


## Soulaki

Προληπτικά δεν μπορω να το βάζω? και αν ναι, κάθε ποτέ? (το frontline εννοώ )
επισης μήπως μπορω προληπτικά και πάλι να ρίχνω λίγο πχ στις γωνιές του κλουβιού.Για να μην μπλέξω με 100 διαφορετικά μπουκαλάκια.
Ψειρες δεν ξέρω καν πως μοιάζουν, θα δω στο διαδίκτυο.
Σ ευχαριστω για τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## Soulaki

Τις είδα και με έπιασε φαγούρα, φαντάζομαι φαίνονται εύκολα με γυμνό μάτι......

----------


## jk21

με το που η θερμοκρασια αρχιζει να αγγιζει τους 20 βαζεις προληπτικα ανα 2 μηνες ,εκτος αν βρεις ψειρα οποτε θελει καθε μηνα μεχρι να πεσει ξανα το φθινοπωρο .Πρεπει ολα τα πουλια της εκτροφης να ψεκαζονται ταυτοχρονα ,για να μην πηγαινει να τρεφεται σε καποιο και να επιβιωνει .Εκτος του κοστους και για το λογο οτι δρα μεσω του αιματος απο οσο γνωριζω ,δεν θα σου προτεινα ψεκασμο κλουβιου με αυτο ,αλλα με ενα εντομοκτονο απο τα υπολοιπα πχ καποιο πυρεριθρινης ή chevitren εκτος αν εχεις καποιο απολυμανσης χωρων οπως 


το icon syrgenta 
http://www3.syngenta.com/country/gr/...ON-2,5-CS.aspx






ή το  Phobi E 




αλλα με τα πουλια εκτος κλουβιου για μια μερα 

Ειναι και τα δυο αοσμα και θα σου εξαφανισουν και μυρμηγκια ,κατσαριδες ,ενω το icon σε τοιχους αναφερει οτι διωχνει και τα κουνουπια .Για την παρουσια ανθρωπου ,αρκει απλα να εχουν στεγνωσει και οχι ολοκληρη μερα

----------


## Soulaki

Είσαι πολύ καλός......χαίρομαι που βρήκα αυτό το φόρουμ, γιατι στα πετ σοπ, κοιτάνε μονο να πουλήσουν, και δεν τους ενδιαφέρουν καθόλου τα ζωντανά.

----------


## Soulaki

Για το chevitren, διάβασα ότι δεν χρειάζεται να φοβόμαστε αν πέσει σε τροφή, άρα ίσως μπορω να αφήνω και το πουλί μέσα κατα τον ψεκασμό του κλουβιού? η όχι?
ο λόγος που ρωτώ ειναι για να μην ταλαίπωρω τον μικρούλη.....

----------


## jk21

ναι με το chevitren μπορεις με τα πουλια εντος  ,αλλα δεν ειναι τοσο δραστικο κυριως σε χρονικη δραση οσο effipro και icon και σιγουρα αν υπαρξει υπαρκτο προβλημα ,σχεδον απιθανο να ξεμπλεξεις με αυτο μονο

----------


## jk21

> Είσαι πολύ καλός......χαίρομαι που βρήκα αυτό το φόρουμ, γιατι στα πετ σοπ, κοιτάνε μονο να πουλήσουν, και δεν τους ενδιαφέρουν καθόλου τα ζωντανά.



το φορουμ θεωρω οτι θα εχει εκπληρωσει το στοχο του  ,οταν στα πετσοπ σιγουρα θα κοιτανε να πουλησουν ,αλλα φερνοντας και επιλεγοντας τα καλυτερα προιοντα ,σε τιμη προσιτη για τον πελατη αλλα που θα εξασφαλιζει και την υπαρξη τους και τα κερδη τους ,κυριως ομως θα σεβονται τα πουλια ,γιατι ιδιοκτητες και υπαλληλοι θα αγαπανε αυτο που τους δινει δουλεια και δεν ειναι αλλο απο τα ζωα και στην περιπτωση μας τα πουλια !

----------


## Soulaki

> ναι με το chevitren μπορεις με τα πουλια εντος  ,αλλα δεν ειναι τοσο δραστικο κυριως σε χρονικη δραση οσο effipro και icon και σιγουρα αν υπαρξει υπαρκτο προβλημα ,σχεδον απιθανο να ξεμπλεξεις με αυτο μονο


Ωραία, τότε θα προτιμήσω τα αλλα 2 που προτείνεις.Εννοειτε όχι μονο, θα του πάρω και το frontline που ούτως η άλλως παίρνω και για τα σκυλακια μου.
Ευχαριστω πολύ πολύ , για την βοήθεια.

----------


## jk21

το ενα απο τα δυο αλλα χρειαζεσαι για τους χωρους και τα κλουβια 


αν θες αντι frontline παρε την αντιστοιχη συσκευασια effipro .Ιδια ουσια σχεδον στα 2/3 της τιμης της virbac

https://www.virbac.gr/files/live/sit...E%B7%CF%82.pdf

----------


## Soulaki

Ευχαριστω πολύ.....

----------


## Soulaki

Καμία τροφουλα σπόρους εννοώ, μπορείτε να μου προτείνετε?
που να έχει ποικιλία, γιατι βλέπω κάτι περίεργες ονομασίες σπόρων που δεν εχω ξανακούσει, και πρεπει να ξέρεις και αναλογίες, όποτε λίγο δύσκολο για μένα.Ισως κάποια αξιόλογη μάρκα.
Ασχετο...
Ο μικρός σήμερα τσάκισε, μιλάμε το τσόφλι αυγού, και πολύ χάρηκα......

----------


## jk21

εγω οχι .... φτιαχνω δικα μου μιγματα

----------


## Soulaki

Λοιπόν παιδιά, την έφτιαξα την αυγοτροφη.
Αυτη με τα 5 υλικά.Τι να πω, ότι μοσχοβολάει? ότι ειναι υπέροχα αφράτη?
Μιλαμε την ζήλεψα, αν δεν είχε τσόφλι μέσα, παίζει και να δοκίμαζα. :Anim 59: 
Αυριο θα του την βάλω να δω αντιδράσεις.

----------


## Soulaki

Την τσακίζει, πρεπει να του αρέσει πολύ.
εγω πάλι χαίρομαι περισσότερο, που τρώει κάτι που ξέρω την σύσταση του.

----------


## jk21

> Την τσακίζει, πρεπει να του αρέσει πολύ.
> εγω πάλι χαίρομαι περισσότερο, που *τρώει κάτι που ξέρω την σύσταση του*.


Αυτο ακριβως !

----------


## Soulaki

Ναι, αλλα τωρα εγω μπριζωθηκα ::  και σκέφτομαι να του φτιάχνω και μείγμα σπόρων.
Ποιους να προτιμήσω , σε τι αναλογία ? και κυρίως από που τους αγοράζω?
Μενω Μενιδι, υπάρχει κάτι εδώ κοντά ?

----------


## jk21

καθε ενας εχει τις επιλογες του στη συσταση και αυτη μπορει να αλλαζει ανα εποχη του χρονου .

Μιγμα αναπαραγωγης που δινω τωρα 700 κεχρι ,80 βρωμη , 100 κανναβουρι , 40 περιλλα , 40 σουσαμι , 20 νιζερ 20 λιναρι  στο κιλο τροφης και δινω εξτρα λιγο καμελινα ,κια ποτε ποτε

δεν ξερω στην περιοχη σου μαγαζια και οσοι ξερουν να σε βοηθησουν μεσω πμ μονο , λογω κανονων  .Υπαρχουν και διαφορα διαδικτυακα πετ σοπ (e shop ) για πτηνα .

----------


## Soulaki

Πως στέλνω πμ, και σε ποιον ? 
μπορείς κάποιο διαδικτυακό κατάστημα να μου συστήσεις?
επισης μπορω να αγοράσω ότι ποσότητα θέλω? γιατι ένα πουλάκι εχω μονο.
Σ ευχαριστω πολύ για την βοήθεια . :Happy0159:

----------


## Labirikos

Grit και την άμμο minerals που λένε μπορούμε να δίνουμε τώρα στην αναπαραγωγή?Έχω άμμο minerals  αλλά ημερομηνία λήξης δεν γράφει το κουτί.

----------


## jk21

> Πως στέλνω πμ, και σε ποιον ? 
> μπορείς κάποιο διαδικτυακό κατάστημα να μου συστήσεις?
> επισης μπορω να αγοράσω ότι ποσότητα θέλω? γιατι ένα πουλάκι εχω μονο.
> Σ ευχαριστω πολύ για την βοήθεια .



πμ εννοω να σου στειλουν καποια μελη που γνωριζουν αυτο που ζητας 

τα μηνυματα σου ερχονται εδω   http://www.greekbirdclub.com/private.php   αλλα υπαρχει και σχετικη ειδοποιηση  ειτε σε μηνυματα  που θα γραψει καποιος στο  προφιλ σου δημοσια 

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/member.php?8973-Soulaki1

ειτε για πμ που βρισκεις στον φακελλο εισερχομενων 


Συνηθως σε διαδικτυακα e shop βρισκεις και μικρες ποσοτητες ακομα και 100 γρ 

η δημοσια αναφορα καταστηματων λιανικης απαγορευεται απο τους κανονες ,΄που υποθετω εχεις διαβασει οταν αποδεχθηκες στην εγγραφη σου  . Στην περιοχη σου δεν γνωριζω καταστημα .Υπαρχει καποιο και μαλιστα ειχα ακουσει οτι ηταν μελους μας παλια πιο ενεργου αλλα δεν ξερω που βρισκεται ουτε την ονομασια του .Πιο μακρια  , στο περιστερι , προς την αργυρουπολη  ,στα πατησια , στο ν ηρακλειο , στα πετραλωνα  , στα βριλλησια ,στα κατω πατησια υπαρχουν διαφορα (η σειρα τυχαια )  ,ισως και αλλα  ,  αλλα λογω της θεσης μου ,θα ηθελα εστω και μεσω πμ να ειμαι αυτος που θα σε βοηθησει με πμ ,αν κανεις αλλος δεν το κανει μεσα στην επομενη εβδομαδα

----------


## jk21

> Grit και την άμμο minerals που λένε μπορούμε να δίνουμε τώρα στην αναπαραγωγή?Έχω άμμο minerals  αλλά ημερομηνία λήξης δεν γράφει το κουτί.


εγω προσωπικα δεν βαζω 

*Διαχείριση Αναπαραγωγής (του Dr Gianluca Todisco )*


> *ΟΧΙ ΓΚΡΙΤ**
> 
> 
> 
> ΘΑΝΑΤΟΣ ΝΕΟΣΣΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΑΠΟΦΡΑΞΗ ΛΟΓΟ ΓΚΡΙΤ
> 
> 
> ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΝΕΚΡΟΨΕΙΑΣ (ΔΙΑΤΡΗΣΗΣ ΣΤΟΜΑΧΟΥ ΛΟΓΟ ΓΚΡΙΤ)
> 
> ...

----------


## Soulaki

Ευχαριστω Δημήτρη.
Μιας και ο φίλος μας παραπάνω ρωτάει για άμμο, του εχω βάλει άμμο υγείας, σε μια αυγό θήκη, γιατι διάβασα ότι βοηθάει στην χώνεψη.Ισχυει?
Τωρα είδα το παραπάνω, και προβληματίστηκα. :eek:

----------


## jk21

δεν χρειαζεται στα καναρινια για χωνεψη ,απο τη στιγμη που εχουν τον προστομαχο για τη δουλεια που προοριζεται .Σε πουλια χωρις προστομαχο ναι 

χρειαζεται για ιχνοστοιχεια αν δε δινεις χορταρικα ή καποιο συμπληρωμα με ιχνοστοιχεια διαλυτο στο νερο  .Αρκετοι βεβαια δινουν .Στην αναπαραγωγη λογω νεοσσων με μικροσκοπικο στομαχι ,θα το απευφευγα στη θεση σου

----------


## Labirikos

Πριν κάνει αυγά έλεγα να δώσω Δημήτρη όχι μετά.Μπρόκολο δίνω και καμιά πολυβιτσμίνη και άγριο χόρτο πικρό όυαν έχει λαική :Happy: .Βασικά για ασβέστιο έλεγα να δώσω.Αυγό με τσόφλι δίνω και σουπιοκόκκαλο έχει.Ασβέστιο υγρό ποτέ.

----------


## jk21

Ασβεστιο παιρνει απο σουπιοκοκκαλο .Εκει ισως ιωδιο αν ειναι απο οστρακα .Κοιτα να δεις ... εκτος αναπαραγωγης πολλοι δινουν ...

----------


## Labirikos

Έγινε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Soulaki

Οκ.θα του το βγάλω από το κλουβί.

----------


## Soulaki

Το μπρόκολο, και αυτό ωμό το βάζουμε ?

----------


## lagreco69

> Το μπρόκολο, και αυτό ωμό το βάζουμε ?


Το πλενουμε καλα, το σκουπιζουμε απο τα πολλα νερα και ετοιμο για σερβιρισμα.

----------


## stefos

Ναι ωμο θα το βαλεις . Πλυσιμο καλα καλα! και καλο στεγνωμα! με χαρτι κουζινας πριν το σερβιρεις. Καλη συνεχεια

----------


## Soulaki

Τέλεια, πάντως ο μικρούλης μου τα τιμά δεόντως, μέχρι τωρα.... :Youpi:  όλα όσα του εχω δώσει.

----------


## Soulaki

Το καρότο, τριμενο του το βάζω.
Σωστα ? :Confused0006:

----------


## lagreco69

> Το καρότο, τριμενο του το βάζω.
> Σωστα ?



Καλησπερα ! Σουλα. 

Σωστα.  :Happy:

----------

